# On leash greetings



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

On leash greetings are not really a good way for dogs to meet. If you don’t know the other dog well, it’s safest to keep your dog away. The owner of the other dog may either not know their dog isn’t friendly to other dogs or may not have the chance to say anything to you if you allow your dog to approach too quickly. Sometimes, the other dog might be friendly most of the time, but finds the occasional dog offensive. Dogs like to approach from the side, head down a bit, and like to sniff the rear end of the other dog. When both dogs greet in this appropriate manner, owners can be left trying to untangle leashes 
and try to dance around to keep up with the dogs. In an instant, dogs (and people) can become entangled in the leashes and tempers can flare with the unexpected restriction of movement. Also, if there is going to be a dog discussion, it’s not a great idea to become entangled in their leashes — the dogs get stuck and can’t get away from one another even when they try (and people get knocked down, too, adding to the chaos). If even one of the dogs is pulling to reach the other his body language will tense and thus appear more aggressive to the other dog, who in turn will start to react more aggressive. Dogs 
feel constrained by the leash and therefore do not feel free to escape if necessary. When greeting, polite dogs look and then 
look away, look and look away, they don’t stare,Tight leashes prevent this. Dogs are sensitive to barrier frustration (seeing another dog but not being able to get to them) and that combined with their oxygen supply being choked off if they’re on neck collars can cause the initial contact between the dogs to be too heated. Even lf both dogs love other dogs, the level of excitement when they first meet can cause a scuffle between the dogs. Strange dogs are a gamble because dogs who rarely get to meet and interact with a variety of other dogs may have under-developed social skills and therefore are more problematic. Dogs that are permitted to greet on-leash learn to expect it, and when they can’t greet they get frustrated ,so you are setting your dog up for potential problems down this road.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If I absolutely CAN'T stop someone approaching with another dog, and I judge the other dog is "safe" (typically a small breed puppy) I drop Kodi's leash rather than let the dogs get tangled. I know Kodi won't harm a puppy and I know he will stay right with me. If it's a big dog bearing down on us, and I just can't get the owner to stop, I pick Kodi up before they can get to us, and just don't allow the greeting at all.

And for both of my little girls, I pick them up no matter what the size or age of the other dog, if it's on leash. Pixel gets nervous of fast approaches from other dogs of any sort, and Panda, while she's super friendly and out-going, is still a puppy herself, and I want to make sure that EVERy dog encounter she has is a positive one... AND I can't trust that she will automatically stay close yet, if I drop the leash.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Good information. Something I was not even aware of. I will be cautious. Thanks Dave.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

This is so so important. Mario is very apprehensive of other dogs, especially strange ones. He had a bad experience during a sensitive puppy time, and he is very slow to warm because of it. I can't begin to tell you the number of times we have crossed paths with someone who allows their dog (usually on a fully extended flexi lead) to greet him. And even worse is the people who have their dogs in the yard off leash who shouldn't be off leash. Running behind your dog shouting "Don't worry; he is friendly!" means nothing to me, because no matter how friendly your dog is, it creates a stressful situation for my dog who is held back by a leash.


----------

